# best CPU cooler for lga 775



## starlitjoker

title 
what CPU cooler is the best at cooling lga 775, it is a e8500 3.16 Ghz core 2 duo, right now with the stock cooler and arctic 5 idle is at around 30-36 so it is pretty high, i want it in the mid 20's

thanks guys


----------



## johnb35

This one is supposed to do wonders for cooling.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186134


----------



## Analizer

For all E8xxx models Scythe Mugen will be probably the best option. E8xxx processors are nicely overclockable and have high performance. I personally recommend it.


----------



## Shane

johnb35 said:


> This one is supposed to do wonders for cooling.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186134



Its an okay,ish cooler for a low budget,If your willing to spend a bit more something like a Tuniq Tower 120-Extreme is what you want.


----------



## Twist86

I dunno I am kinda impressed with the Xigmatek S1283 for my Q6600 and I like the V8 for my dads I5 system.

Both do a fantastic job and if you buy the Dark Knight you get a NO PUSHPIN setup which is worth its weight in gold. If you buy the normal S1283 you might have to buy the backplate.
The V8 has included brackets for 775-1156-1366 for Intel.


----------



## 87dtna

Thermalright Ultra extreme 120.


You will not find a better air cooler.  I have two of them, getting hard to find these days.  Keeps my I5 below 50c with it overclocked to 4.3ghz and 1.5625 Vcore.


----------



## ganzey

starlitjoker said:


> title
> what CPU cooler is the best at cooling lga 775, it is a e8500 3.16 Ghz core 2 duo, right now with the stock cooler and arctic 5 idle is at around 30-36 so it is pretty high, i want it in the mid 20's
> 
> thanks guys



thats not high at all. it would be stupid to upgrade when you get those temps, considering it's tj max is 100c


----------



## Analizer

87dtna said:


> Thermalright Ultra extreme 120.
> 
> 
> You will not find a better air cooler.  I have two of them, getting hard to find these days.  Keeps my I5 below 50c with it overclocked to 4.3ghz and 1.5625 Vcore.




Thermalright Ultra extreme 120 is only for LGA1366


----------



## linkin

CoolerMaster V10


----------



## 87dtna

Analizer said:


> Thermalright Ultra extreme 120 is only for LGA1366



hahaha

Thats why I got one running on an 1156 and one on a 775 right?   And I also have AM2/3 brackets for it as well because I did have it on my Phenom II for a short time.
Here's the old newegg link, since then brackets have come available for 1366 and 1156-
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?item=N82E16835109140

Edit-Just noticed on the newegg link that even socket 939 brackets are included LOL.


The V8 and V10 are both HUGE and bulky, the TRUE is still large but takes up much less space and cools just as good if not better.  Better than the V8, probably same as V10 for less money and taking up less space.


----------



## linkin

But the V10 is kickarse


----------



## Aastii

linkin93 said:


> But the V10 is kickarse



It looks kick ass, but in most benchmarks and such, you are better off with v8 or, much better yet, prolimatch megahalems


----------



## Computer_Freak

I got a Coolermaster Hyper 212 Plus

Great cooler, and very cheap. 

Read reviews aswell, and its right up there with the best of them.

Im getting 30 degrees idle (currently, its 8 more than ambient) and 48 load

E6400 2.13GHz, OCed to 2.8Ghz

Only tricky thing is applying teh Thermal paste...

Best thing though, its bracket fits 775, 1156, and 1366

so you can take it to your next build...


----------



## Okedokey

I like the Zalman LED series.  

Also +1 for the arctic cooler.


----------



## jamesd1981

have you considered water cooling ?


----------



## linkin

Coolermaster V8 or V10 for air cooling. the V10 is a hybrid so it cools your RAM too.


----------



## bomberboysk

linkin93 said:


> Coolermaster V8 or V10 for air cooling. the V10 is a hybrid so it cools your RAM too.



The V10 is horrible price/performance, especially with the amount of power drawn from the TEC. Right now the prolimatech megahalems and thermalright venomous are the two coolers i would recommend.


----------



## Compequip

johnb35 said:


> This one is supposed to do wonders for cooling.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186134



This is what I have on my E8500 running stock and my temp is 37 and 43 and the ambient temp in the room is probably 69 and the comp. has been on for the past 6 hrs. in which 2-3 hrs. of gamming. Don't no if it's good or bad, but this is where I'm at.


----------



## linkin

My zalman cooler (it's a 7000CNPS-Al-Cu if i remember rightly) keeps my dually running at 22c idle. It's an older model without any heatpipes, but it's just as good!


----------



## Okedokey

+1 for the Zalman, my OCd Core 2 stays at 33oC even at full load.


----------

